# The L.P. T-52 courtest of HopperB (Bill)



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, pardon my absence the last few days. I've been out of pocket and without access to a computer. I have been wanting to try the Liga Privada line since reading all the postive reaction about them on here however I had been unable to locate any as everyone was sold out. I posted a thread asking to buy a #9 so I could try and along comes HopperB (Bill) and bombs the hell out of me with the whole line up! Not only the undercrown, but the Uzi baitfish (which I reviewed on here in another thread) the #9, the T-52, and the powerhouse Feral Pig.
I had purposefully steered away from reading any formal reviews other than the comments in here by other BOTL's because I didn't want any preconcieved impressions to mar my first one because I had a lot of hope for this line.

So due to Bill's incredible generosity I finally got to try these incredible sticks and without further pause below is my impression of the T-52...

*Cigar:* Liga Privada T-52 *Date:* 5/27/2012
*Manufacturer:* Drew Estate 
*Wrapper:* Habano *Blend:* Nicaragua
*Wrapper:* Habano * Overall Rating: 93*

*Construction:* Oily slightly toothy Habano wrapper, firm with no soft or hard spots, only a couple small veins, head perfect but has almost no shoulders. Hard to cut because of low shoulder. Foot smell is awesome, beautiful warm tobaccosmell of barn and hay*. *
*Rating: 95
*
*First Third: *Pepper blast with cedar and leather. No bitterness and a nice fermented tobacco taste. Nice creamy heavy smoke but not volumous. Medium grey ash, slightly powderyand delicate. At 1 ½ " I placed cigar on counter and ash fell. Toward end andsmoking slow the pepper left and a sweetness began to come out sort of a driedfruit.
*Rating: 90
*
*Second Third: *Smoke dmore slowly the pepper went into the background and surprisingly a touch of sweetness and dried fruit entered.Chocolate and cinnamon? What a shocker!!Winds down into hay and leather and spice and pepper creeps back in a bit but not like it was in the first third. 
*Rating: 93*

*Note:* Cigar suddenly went out at this point and required a relight but no problems after that, ash also firmer. 

*Final Third: *The chocolateis back! Molasses and currant, pepper and coffee notes . A real powerhouse&#8230;cold sweat! That issomething I haven't experienced in years.(Probably because I hadn't eaten this day yet)
*Rating:93*

*Final Thoughts*: A beautifully constructed cigar though the low shoulder on the head was a bit worrisome to cut properly. The flavor profile is amazing in it's complexity. A real joy to experience and I was shocked by the flavor nuances which I didn't exspect at all. The only drawback being the incredible nicotine punch this cigar has. although as I mentioned this may be because I hadn't eaten this day yet. I got the impression that this cigar should age very well into a real masterpiece.
View attachment 67775

View attachment 67778

View attachment 67777


View attachment 67776


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

thanks for the review. I have a few of these and I havent tried one yet. Is this better than the #9?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

exprime8 said:


> thanks for the review. I have a few of these and I havent tried one yet. Is this better than the #9?


Not even close! lol, ymmv. Personally, I like the cool, cedary smoke of the LP9. The T52 is much warmer in tone, more cocoa and leather and pepper and baking spices, less cedar and dark chocolate. It's definitely a good cigar, just not as much my style.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Great review, Thanks. I have to agree it's a great cigar but it's not as good as the LP9, IMO. They both have a lot of different flavor hints I just in enjoy the flavor of the LP9 better. If you have a chance try both and decide which fits your pallet better. Everyone's different.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

justbrew77 said:


> Great review, Thanks. I have to agree it's a great cigar but it's not as good as the LP9, IMO. They both have a lot of different flavor hints I just in enjoy the flavor of the LP9 better.


Well said Justin, and definitely agree. The 9's seem to be more chocolatey/sweeter then the T52's, at least to me. Still much love for both though, they're excellent cigars.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

The #9 was my origonal quest when I was looking for this line as I have been wanting to try it as well. I will be reviewing it next and I really look forward to it.


exprime8 said:


> thanks for the review. I have a few of these and I havent tried one yet. Is this better than the #9?


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

i have this stick chillin in the humidor I plan to smoke one soon


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice review, I have been wanting to try this smoke for a while now, just never got around to buying them. Maybe this will encourage me to get some next time I place an order.


----------



## jy617 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've had a couple of these and really enjoyed them. I haven't experienced the burn issues you noted, but definitely many of the same flavors. Nice review!


----------

